# [SOLVED] Civ2-Test of time



## grumps039 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
found this game at the back of my cupboard and would like to have a play with it.
After installing and trying to run it came up with an error message civ2.ICD encountered a problem and needs to close.
I tried changing the compatibilty modes but to no avail.

Anyone able to help me with a solution or patch etc. or will I have to archive this game to my failing memory:grin:

My system specs are to the left.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Civ2-Test of time*

Look on this page for the correct patch and see if this gets rid of the error.
http://www.civfanatics.com/civ2/downloads/


----------



## grumps039 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Civ2-Test of time*

Thanks Aus Karlos.(Greetings to a fellow Sandgroper:wave
Found a patch that works:smile:


----------

